

Twitter doesn't scale (for conversations) - senko
http://senko.net/en/twitter-doesnt-scale-for-conversations/

======
shinratdr
So I'm the only person who goes to the profile in question and checks the
@replies for that user to see if I'm repeating a response?

You can easily see the responses to a tweet assuming you use a client that
isn't terrible. In TweetBot for Mac or iOS, it's literally just double-
clicking the tweet or swiping to the side.

If it's the kind of tweet that users will reply to without hitting the reply
button, you can see those responses by going to the user's profile and looking
at their @ timeline.

